# Sadly, this morning Billy Lear's MIL passed away.



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 27, 2004)

Billys lovely wifes dear mother "Ann Crowe" was taken to her reward at approx. 10:00 am New Mexico time today.

 I wish to send my most heart-felt condolences to Billy, TheresaAnn and Emily, as well as the rest of their familys in this tough time.

  May God Bless her...

  :asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 27, 2004)

.

  Hugs for Billy Lear and his family... :asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Dec 27, 2004)

My condolences...

Paul


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 27, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that.

.
 :asian:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 27, 2004)

.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Dec 27, 2004)

.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Dec 27, 2004)

.


----------



## James Miller (Dec 27, 2004)

.


----------



## Gin-Gin (Dec 28, 2004)

. :asian:


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 28, 2004)

. :asian:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 28, 2004)

. :asian:


----------



## Seig (Dec 29, 2004)

:asian: .


----------



## MJS (Dec 29, 2004)

.


----------



## Mace (Dec 29, 2004)

.


----------

